# Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2017)

*Mitfahrer f. selbstorgan. Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Hallo Kollegen,

*update (Frühjahr 2018):*
Ich suche für 2018 1-2 Interessenten zum selbstorganisierten Uferangeln bevorzugt im Zeitraum Oktober bis Februar. 

Wenn ich wieder alleine fahren würde, dann vermutlich wieder in den O_man. Lieber wäre mir ein Mitfahrer bzw. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, denn dann hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten und Sicherheit - dafür wäre ich beim Reiseziel offen, hauptsache es gibt eine Chance auf kampfstarke Großfische - generell bevorzuge ich aber Spinnfischen. Von der UL-Rockfishing-Kombi bis zur PE10 mit 25k Saragosa ist alles mögliche vorhanden; Camping und Outdoorausrüstung sowieso. Gemietet wird ein 4x4 und es wird gecampt.

O_man:
Nachts u.a. Gitarrenrochen & tagsüber Spinnfischen. 
Beim Spinnfischen letztes Mal wars leider wirklich nur light-game, aber ein bisschen Potential nach oben ist aufjedenfall noch. Zu bestimmten Zeiten und an bestimmten Spots könnte man es natürlich mal auf Stachelmakrelen versuchen; aber übermäßige Illusionen sollte man sich da nicht machen.

D_schibuti:
Mehr Abenteuer, mehr Risiko, mehr Potential beim Spinnfischen (GT,...), wie es ums Brandungsangeln steht weiß ich noch nicht; vielleicht könnte man ein paar hindernisarme oder -freie Spots für die Nacht finden.

Wenn es auf (große) Haie gehen sollte tendiere ich Richtung A_ustralien (z.B. Ostküste). Da müssten wir dann ein Kayak oder dergl. organisieren. Je größer die Haie, desto spezieller und teurer das Tackle; bei mir müsste dann wohl noch sowas wie eine Tiagra 50 oder 80W her. Mit der Fischerei hatte ich bisher noch nichts zu tun.



2017 wurde ein eher magerer aber lehrreicher Soloerkundungstrip in den O_man, aber u.a. ein paar Gitarrenrochen hab ich gefunden. 


> *alter Plan:*
> ich suche einen Interessent für einen selbstorganisierten low-budget Trip im Dezember. Flug z.B. ca. 550,-. Visum ~50,-. Unterkunft im Zelt am Strand. Mietwagen gibts für z.B. 14 Tage Kleinwagen ca. 500,- (4x4 hab ich für z.B. ca. 950,-gesehen); der dann durch zwei geteilt wird. Mindestens 10 Tage sollten es schon sein um Strecke zu machen und Plätze und Küstenabschnitte zu erkunden. Die Küstenabschnitte kenne ich nur von Bildern und Karten. Jedemenge Ausdrucke sind bereits vorhanden, aber man muss halt gucken wie es vor Ort wirklich ist, wo was bei rumkommt und wo man je nach Auto hinkommt.
> 
> Mein Plan wäre tagsüber Spinnfischen von UL bis schwer (in meinem Fall z.B. eine UL mit 3k Shimano, eine leichte Shorejigge mit 5k und eine schwere Spinnrute mit 5k/8k). Ich erhoffe mir eine vernünftige Fischerei auf diverse kleinere Räuber und mit dem stärkeren Gerät den ein oder anderen bluefish, queenfish und co.. Wer auf GT spekuliert, ist hier diesmal falsch, fürchte ich. Damit wir noch den ein oder anderen gescheiten Fisch fangen würden wir abends/nachts schweres Brandungsangeln auf Hai, Rochen und co. versuchen (ich würde für den schweren Part ein oder zwei xxh-Spinnkombis (PE 8+10 mit 18k Shimano) zweckentfremden). Mein Mitangler dürfte also keine Angst vor großen Fischen haben. Interessenten schreiben am besten mal per PN ein paar Worte zu dem was sie schon so gemacht haben an Angel- und Outdoortrips.


----------



## Krallblei (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Hi

Geil Geil Geil

Ich hoffe für Dich das du jemand findest.
Des wäre auch was für mich. Zumal ich zur Frau schon seit langem sage wir müssen in Oman.

Kann leider nicht mit. November, Januar, März, Juli Ägypten. Da ist kein Geld und Platz für so einen geilen Trip.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen#6#6#6#6


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen#6#6#6#6



Danke, ich dir auch :m


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Boah Lorenz Gedankenleser, genauso etwas wollte ich auch machen, aber leider ist mein Urlaubskontingent schon erschoepft f dieses jahr, u Dez wird ehrlich gesagt fuer sehr viele schon kurzfristig sein fuer nen mind zehntaegigen Urlaub.. falls man es zeitlich verschieben koenntest Rtg Jan, Febr od Maerz..., oder laengerfristig planend Rtg Ende naechsten Jahres alternativ- gerne melden bitte


----------



## Krallblei (2. November 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Mir geht das auch nicht aus dem Kopf!!!

So ein geiles Abenteuer! 

Dafür wurde ich auf mein Single fishing trip ans rote Meer im Januar verzichten. Aber es geht nicht. 

Ich wünsche Lorenz echt einen Partner!


----------



## Lorenz (3. November 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Hallo, 
eventuell ginge auch Januar oder Februar, aber da müsste ich nochmal mit der Chefin reden. Nächsten Winter und ggfs auch Sommer wäre die nächste Tour möglich.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Lorenz, lass uns gerne in Kontakt bleiben, sowas muss man wirklich ins Auge fassen, dann aber laengerfristig geplant. Wuensch dir auch fuers kurzfristig geplante viel Erfolg!


----------



## Lorenz (17. November 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Up!


@anglermeister17
Klar; gerne :m


----------



## Krallblei (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Huhu

Hat sich jemand gefunden?

Gruss


----------



## Lorenz (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Up :m






> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> update (Frühjahr 2018):
> Ich suche für 2018 1-2 Interessenten zum selbstorganisierten Uferangeln bevorzugt im Zeitraum Oktober bis Februar.
> ...


----------



## Marco74 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

nur als Gedankenanregung - Florida im Oktober! Der Mullet Run lockt Großfische
http://www.finsntales.com/all/florida-the-mullet-run-part-one-tarpon-and-sharks/#.WvlCcZVPqos


----------



## Krallblei (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*

Bestimmt geil.

Aber Abendteuer??


----------



## Lorenz (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Mitfahrer f. low-budget Uferfischen, Brandungsangeln+Spinnfischen*



Marco74 schrieb:


> nur als Gedankenanregung - Florida im Oktober! Der Mullet Run lockt Großfische
> http://www.finsntales.com/all/florida-the-mullet-run-part-one-tarpon-and-sharks/#.WvlCcZVPqos


Richtung Florida bzw ost Küste (weiter  nördl. ist es für haie aber wohl im sommer besser) habe ich schon geguckt; das wäre natürlich auch eine von vielen Optionen. Das wichtigste wäre mir bei der tour eine gute Fischerei,  denn abenteuerliches mach ich dieses Jahr eh noch. Wenn jemand einen Mitfahrer für eine selbstorganisierte Tour für grossfisch sucht ziehe ich das gerne in erwägung. Zu teuer darf es aber nicht sein; also nicht gerade Papua Neuguinea, Amazonas oder so...


----------



## Lorenz (7. Juli 2019)

Up!
Letzten Winter hab ich 6 Wochen Vietnam erkundet und diesen Winter wird wieder gefischt. Ich könnte mir wieder einen längeren selbstorganisierten Trip vorstellen. Wem meine Tour zulange ist  der könnte dazustoßen und ich die restliche Zeit alleine oder mit jemand anderem fische. Campen und Uferfischen steht auf dem Programm.


----------



## Lorenz (7. Oktober 2019)

Moin, 
Also momentan sieht es so aus als würde es zwischen Dezember und März in den O_man gehen, da ich noch andere Pläne für den Winter habe. D.h. tagsüber Spinnfischen von UL bis ???, ein bisschen das Land erkunden, Schnorcheln (ich bin Apnoe**) und nachts Brandungsangeln auf Gitarrenhaie, Rochen und Beifang.


----------

